# Site Upgrade: Please report problems



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Nov 2008)

All,

I just completed a fairly large site upgrade. If you notice any problems or oddities, please let me know.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Nov 2008)

Ok, will tell you if any gremlins pop up


----------



## Rodahn (30 Nov 2008)

That might explain why I was getting the website timed out message about half an hour ago.


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Nov 2008)

Sure thing Mike. I'll keep my eyes sharp.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Nov 2008)

Thanks guys... I'll need to reboot the server at least once more in about 20-30 minutes, so don't write any rambling posts.


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (30 Nov 2008)

Yeah while I was reading an article before, the website shorted out and it wouldn't let me leave that page. It's ok now


----------



## leroi (30 Nov 2008)

Hi Mike,

It went down in Guelph for about 15 minutes. Okay now ... as you can see.

leroi


----------



## stryte (30 Nov 2008)

Mike,

When I first logged on this morning a windows message box came up asking me if I trusted the site certificate. So I clicked check certificate it showed that the site certificate for milnet.ca was issued by army.ca etc etc... so I click OK that was fine with me, a popup then came up and tried to download something but as I am on my work laptop and it has a lot of extra security stuff it was immediately blocked. Hasn't happened since and maybe it was just this machine.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Nov 2008)

Hmmm, highly suspicious that... It happened before the upgrade so it's not related. In fact it sounds like the system you were using might have some malware on it, trying to trick you into running bogus software. I'd treat any dialog like that with extreme skepticism.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Nov 2008)

I never had any warning msgs from this site so I'm with Mike on this check your system for spyware/malware/etc.


----------



## stryte (30 Nov 2008)

It being a work computer I am very limited in what I can do. It has McAfee OAS enbaled so I attempted to access the log of pop-ups blocked however, it wouldn't even let me see that. 

Guess I should stick to doing work on the work laptop!


----------



## George Wallace (30 Nov 2008)

Pilon said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> When I first logged on this morning a windows message box came up asking me if I trusted the site certificate. So I clicked check certificate it showed that the site certificate for milnet.ca was issued by army.ca etc etc... so I click OK that was fine with me, a popup then came up and tried to download something but as I am on my work laptop and it has a lot of extra security stuff it was immediately blocked. Hasn't happened since and maybe it was just this machine.



As you are running McAfee, could it have been  the McAfee Site Advisor and then a popup to their Products Site?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Nov 2008)

OK, second reboot is now complete... everything "should" be working, but please let me know if you see something that isn't.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Nov 2008)

umm... didn't we used to have a banner that would state that the server would reset in X amount of time?


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Nov 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> umm... didn't we used to have a banner that would state that the server would reset in X amount of time?


I don't recall it....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Nov 2008)

Yep... that's when I was patient enough to plan ahead and post the banner.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Nov 2008)

Ah ok......

:cheers:


----------



## George Wallace (30 Nov 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Yep... that's when I was patient enough to plan ahead and post the banner.










You mean this was "unplanned"?


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Nov 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You mean this was "unplanned"?


George when you say it like that it sounds scary.


----------



## stryte (30 Nov 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As you are running McAfee, could it have been  the McAfee Site Advisor and then a popup to their Products Site?



McAfee is being run. Could be what you mentioned... I never get to see the actual pop-up only a yellow bar at the top of the window informing me one was blocked.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Nov 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You mean this was "unplanned"?



Sort of... I thought I might do it if I had a chance some time this weekend. My wife is sick, so I had a chance.


----------



## Rodahn (30 Nov 2008)

You mean that you would rather work on the site than look after your sick wife??????  


 >  >  >


----------

